# Good value, but there are issues



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I got one of these at Christmas when they were on sale as burned up my second shop vac. I have been very happy with it, it works well and as long as you have 4" DC lines it works great, when you taper the line down to 2 1/2" ports it has a lot bigger drop off than I expected but still it collects most of the dust. I have been looking at replacing the bags 30 micron with one of these, but I am not sure that spending the $95 plus shipping is worth it. I am really wanting a nice sized cyclone long term and need to decide how far off long term really is. With the kit you are supposed to get a nice performance improvement in flow with this type of filter.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for your review.

It's funny how things have changed over the years.

When I bought my DC quite a few years ago, that's all they had were 30 micron filters,

so later on they came out with the 5 micron bag, & I bought a set.

Now that's not good enough, so I just ordered a 1 micron cannister.

What will be next? Maybe minus zero microns. LOL


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review Jeff. I have been looking at this one as I really need to upgrade my dust collection (3/4 hp delta). I may have to consider spending the money for a bigger one.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I still use a shop vac for the TS and router. I use a 1 1/2 hp DC for my drum sander. I'd like to have a 'system' to handle everything.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

sIKE. my brother-in-law upgraded this DC as you mentioned yuo might do. he spent about the purchase price of the machine to get it to a 1 micron rating. He says it seriously boosted the suction as well. He actually has two of them. I have mine connected to my bandsaw and tablesaw. I have blast gates to direct the flow. 4" ports to both. Works great on both given they are only 3-4 feet away.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I have been shoping around for dust collectors. I don't want to pay a ton but I want a decent DC that will last a long time. I saw this one but the 1 1/2 hp version (so it can have a standard plug in) and the grizzly 1 1/2. The grizzly have gotten some great reviews so I am leaning twards it but the central machinery would be in my mind because of the price. I don't know which to get, but I really want a dust collector as I will be makeing a closed in shop in my basement and I want to have a central DC system, instead of the worthless shop vacs.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Hadn't ever had an issue with Grizzly, Tyler. I have gotten some nice machines from them. My Grizzly 1023 Cabinet Saw is easily my favorite. I think you'd find both will serve a hobbyist well at a good price.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one of these and it worked great for what it is. I upgraded mine w/ a 1 micrin Woodtek top bag and garbage can on the bottom. This upgrade allowed me to run 20' of stove pipe w/ out any problem. Only problem that everyone seems to have with this system is the switch melts or stops working. Now I am useing a much larger beast.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Thought I'd post a follow-up on performance. I've had it over a year now and have discovered a lot of issues over time. The suction isn't great for my Grizzly 1023 Cabinet saw. This could be the saws problem as well. I have about a 3'-4' run of piping to the saw, so the distance of the run should lead to less loss of flow. I split the flow via blast gates, the other end being hooked to a bandsaw 4' away. The bandsaw stays dust free, the cabinet saw always has about a 2" layer on bottom. I'm wondering if using a false bottom to raise the floor would result in better collection. There is also noticable air loss surrounding the blade angle slot. I think I'll use foam to close it off as much as possible. I also wonder if strapping a box fan to the opposite side of the dust port would direct the dust towards the exit.

On another note, I have found that cleaning the bags are a must. Suction drops greatly if the dust is inhibiting airflow.


----------



## pauldeo (Apr 17, 2009)

I also have the Central Machinery unit mentioned above. I have been using it fairly regularly for over 6 months now, with no problems. I will say, I agree with the need to keep the bags clean, but that's probably standard for DC's in general, no? It will provide enough suction for 2 machines at the same time, but barely, unless one is the Planer. That has to be running alone. The table saw dust collection is decent, but table saws are inherently tricky anyway. Unless you are using an above table collection system in conjunction, you will never get it all.

For the price, I am very pleased with it. I will actually be adding another one of these in the very near future.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

God point Paul. I've see a dramatic reduction in dust when incorporating a hose with the blade guard. A zero clearance insert does wonders for the above table battle. I'd buy it again. Still stand by great value, regardless of being at the extreme low end of similar units. I'm in a small shop and only get in a few hours a week at best - perfect for my needs.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Another owner of this rig. There are some mods that will help squeak out every last bit of performance this DC is capable of. Mine is the current model #97869

#1. Before ever powering it on, remove the OE filter bag and replace it with a Wynn 35A cartridge filter.The 5 micron rating of the OE bag is still too big.

#2. Still before powering it up, add EITHER a neutral vane, or a Thien baffle. I did the Thien baffle. This is to help maintain cyclonic action and prevent sucking stuff from the lower bag into the filter.

#3. Replace the 5" flex line with 5" positionable stovepipe elbows. (A.K.A. the Stovepipe mod).

#4. Line the indent where the lower bag clamp goes with foam self stick weatherstrip material to seal between the inlet ring and the bag.

Is this up to par with a 5HP cyclone? Not even close. But it IS competitive with 1.5HP dust collectors costing a LOT more $$. And the mods I list above I would do to pretty much any bag type DC in my shop…

It appears that either there is a WIDE variety of results from measuring this, or there are a variety of impellers used. I measured mine at 10.75" Diameter. Not quite where it should be, but workable enough. Certainly FAR better than what the 1HP DCs come with.

Now having said all this, if I ran across a smokin' deal on a Delta 50-760, I would have my HF DC on Craigslist so fast the keyboard would smoke…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a couple of these one is dedicated for the planer thicknesser, and the other is for the table saw. However it does not get everything " as said" on the table saw ,but with the thicknesser it's incredible.I am not into production work so I don't have oproblems with dust spllage and find it so far pretty clean.My workshop would not be the same without it. thanks for posting Alistair


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I still have the same basic impressions as originally posted. I still am happy with it. I've ended up dedicating it between three functions. A bandsaw, tablesaw, and a floor sweep. All are within a few feet of the DC itself, so with blast gates closed in the unused functions, the run is very short. The bags still aren't great as they aren't rated to protect health as much as keeping the shop clean. An upgrade to a 1 micron would be wise.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have three of these puppies they work fine for what the cost I use them as zone dust collection and have for 5 years plus 3 of these units cost $375 when I purchased them making them far less then any of one of the single dust collectors and more effective.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm with you Jim, I just wish I could fit three in my little one car garage shop. I've debated getting the little compact model as well for just the tablesaw. It could fit under a wing.


----------



## tinythemule (Nov 24, 2009)

I just went to HF and bought one. Was on sale for $179 and I found the 20% off coupon online ( http://s.fatwallet.com/static/attachments/20617_20232_harborfreight.jpg ) and I got a free LED flashlight to boot.

This is my first DC so I doubt I will be disappointed, espectially for $156 out the door. They now come with a 5 micron bag so hopefully I am set for a while.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I just put mine together. holy #$%^& that thing is obnoxiously loud. I am not running that thing in my shop. Haven't figured out what to do with it yet. Maybe build an enclosure to muffle some of the sound or take it outside.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm kind of in the same boat Mule. The was my first DC (using the term loosely, I know) i've bought. It was Shop-Vacs before this one. It is a huge upgrade from a vac. I have now used some more mainstream units elsewhere and I can see that the jump from this one to a name brand is a big one as well. I haven't noticed a difference in noise. They are all pretty loud it seems. It works for me for the price and that it only has to make short runs as most tools are w/i the five to ten foot range.


----------



## asloanie (Dec 15, 2012)

Had to return it.

Bought mine and never made it past step 1 in the assembly. The casters that came with the unit didn't line up with the holes in the base that everything sits on.

Sending it back and hoping the new one resolves this.


----------

